# Solved: All browsers slow at startup



## arsh93 (Jan 21, 2010)

Whenever I turn on my computer and go on a browser (internet explorer or google chrome) it takes a lot of time to load the home or any other page. This started a few months ago but then only the internet explorer had this problem. A few days ago chrome also started having this problem and loads in 2-3 mins. I did a virus check with Shaw Secure(Antivirus) and found 4 tracing cookies which Shaw deleted. I don't know whats causing the problem. Any suggestions?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Please click *HERE* to download and install *HijackThis.* 

Run it and select *Do a system scan and save a logfile* from the Main Menu.

The log will be saved in Notepad. Copy and paste the log in your next post.

*IMPORTANT: Do not fix anything*


----------



## arsh93 (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks for replying and here is the log file you asked for:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 6:46:05 PM, on 12/10/2010
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\brsvc01a.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\brss01a.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Shaw Secure\Common\FSM32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Logitech\Logitech WebCam Software\LWS.exe
C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\PaperPort\pptd40nt.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Research In Motion\Auto Update\RIMAutoUpdate.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\ISUSPM.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\sistray.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logishrd\LQCVFX\COCIManager.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Brmfrmps.exe
C:\Program Files\Shaw Secure\Anti-Virus\fsgk32st.exe
C:\Program Files\Shaw Secure\Common\FSMA32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Shaw Secure\Anti-Virus\FSGK32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LVMVFM\LVPrcSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Shaw Secure\Common\FSHDLL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files\Shaw Secure\FWES\Program\fsdfwd.exe
C:\Program Files\Shaw Secure\Anti-Virus\fssm32.exe
C:\Program Files\Shaw Secure\Anti-Virus\fsav32.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\My Documents\Downloads\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.ca/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveShellExtensions.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: LitmusBHO - {C6867EB7-8350-4856-877F-93CF8AE3DC9C} - C:\Program Files\Shaw Secure\NRS\iescript\baselitmus.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Browsing Protection Toolbar - {265EEE8E-3228-44D3-AEA5-F7FDF5860049} - C:\Program Files\Shaw Secure\NRS\iescript\baselitmus.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMJPMIG8.1] "C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002ASync] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002A] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /IMEName
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SiSPower] Rundll32.exe SiSPower.dll,ModeAgent
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [F-Secure Manager] "C:\Program Files\Shaw Secure\Common\FSM32.EXE" /splash
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [F-Secure TNB] "C:\Program Files\Shaw Secure\FSGUI\TNBUtil.exe" /CHECKALL /WAITFORSW
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechQuickCamRibbon] "C:\Program Files\Logitech\Logitech WebCam Software\LWS.exe" /hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SSBkgdUpdate] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Scansoft Shared\SSBkgdUpdate\SSBkgdupdate.exe" -Embedding -boot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PaperPort PTD] C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\PaperPort\pptd40nt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IndexSearch] C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\PaperPort\IndexSearch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SetDefPrt] C:\Program Files\Brother\Brmfl04a\BrStDvPt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ControlCenter2.0] C:\Program Files\Brother\ControlCenter2\brctrcen.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BlackBerryAutoUpdate] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Research In Motion\Auto Update\RIMAutoUpdate.exe /background
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RoxWatchTray] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatchTray9.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ISUSPM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\ISUSPM.exe" -scheduler
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [_nltide_3] rundll32 advpack.dll,LaunchINFSectionEx nLite.inf,C,,4,N (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [_nltide_3] rundll32 advpack.dll,LaunchINFSectionEx nLite.inf,C,,4,N (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\RunOnce: [_nltide_3] rundll32 advpack.dll,LaunchINFSectionEx nLite.inf,C,,4,N (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\RunOnce: [_nltide_3] rundll32 advpack.dll,LaunchINFSectionEx nLite.inf,C,,4,N (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: OneNote 2007 Screen Clipper and Launcher.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Status Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\Brother\Brmfcmon\BrMfcWnd.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Utility Tray.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\system32\sistray.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O16 - DPF: {8100D56A-5661-482C-BEE8-AFECE305D968} (Facebook Photo Uploader 5 Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/2009.07.28_v5.5.8.1/FacebookPhotoUploader55.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O16 - DPF: {E77F23EB-E7AB-4502-8F37-247DBAF1A147} (Windows Live Hotmail Photo Upload Tool) - http://gfx1.hotmail.com/mail/w4/pr01/photouploadcontrol/MSNPUpld.cab
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveSystemServices.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Brother Popup Suspend service for Resource manager (brmfrmps) - Brother Industries, Ltd. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Brmfrmps.exe
O23 - Service: BrSplService (Brother XP spl Service) - brother Industries Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\brsvc01a.exe
O23 - Service: FSGKHS (F-Secure Gatekeeper Handler Starter) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Shaw Secure\Anti-Virus\fsgk32st.exe
O23 - Service: F-Secure Anti-Virus Firewall Daemon (FSDFWD) - F-Secure Corporation - C:\Program Files\Shaw Secure\FWES\Program\fsdfwd.exe
O23 - Service: F-Secure Management Agent (FSMA) - F-Secure Corporation - C:\Program Files\Shaw Secure\Common\FSMA32.EXE
O23 - Service: F-Secure ORSP Client (FSORSPClient) - F-Secure Corporation - C:\Program Files\Shaw Secure\ORSP Client\fsorsp.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: Process Monitor (LVPrcSrv) - Logitech Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LVMVFM\LVPrcSrv.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio UPnP Renderer 9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Roxio\Digital Home 9\RoxioUPnPRenderer9.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio Upnp Server 9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Roxio\Digital Home 9\RoxioUpnpService9.exe
O23 - Service: LiveShare P2P Server 9 (RoxLiveShare9) - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxLiveShare9.exe
O23 - Service: RoxMediaDB9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB9.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio Hard Drive Watcher 9 (RoxWatch9) - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatch9.exe

--
End of file - 11047 bytes


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Have you tried disabling F-Secure before opening your browsers?


----------



## arsh93 (Jan 21, 2010)

Shaw Secure is powered by F-secure so I tried disabling Shaw Secure but there was no effect on the speed that the browsers load when the system is turned on


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Try using *Google Public DNS*.

Or, *OpenDNS*.


----------



## arsh93 (Jan 21, 2010)

So I tried the google dns but the problem persists


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Have you contacted your ISP about it?


----------



## arsh93 (Jan 21, 2010)

No but I don't think they will be able to help as my internet is working perfectly on my laptop (wifi), ps3, phone and other devices. And on my computer with the problem it works perfectly after the browsers load for the first time.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Anything takes time to load on my PC with XP Pro and sister's is the same with Windows 7 that both have Avast. Your at your desktop so think you can just click anything but at bootup Avast goes out to check for update and may be doing a scan of all the things windows is loading and all else has to wait. Not a long wait but longer then I had been use to for years and years.

Your F-secure may be doing the same thing. If it's scanning and checking everything that opens and at boot-up lots of things are loading so that puts a load on the PC till it gets done and slows down other things you want to start on your own.


----------



## arsh93 (Jan 21, 2010)

But how come the chrome started to slow down a few days ago whereas the ie started this a few months ago. anyways i am gonna try what you are saying by uninstalling f-secure fully. also i am gonna try reinstalling chrome or using firefox and see if that solves anything.  thank you both for replying.


----------



## wrwaugh (Dec 12, 2010)

See my post below yours, titled "How to permanently remove the 'use automatic configuration script'?"

Do you see "resolving proxy" in the lower left corner of the Chrome screen? This is what my Chrome is doing. Could you check in Internet Explorer, TOOLS > INTER NET OPTIONS> CONNECTIONS > LAN SETTINGS and see if the "Use Automatic Configuration Script" is checked. If so, what is the script reference?


----------



## wrwaugh (Dec 12, 2010)

Problem resolved
I had, somehow despite protections, incurred a trojan. Namely, Win32.TrojanPWS.firethief.

After identifying it I found the registry setting which caused the proxy.. 

Gone. Thanks


----------



## arsh93 (Jan 21, 2010)

Alright so i uninstalled f secure but that doesn't fix anything. then i installed firefox which works perfectly. then i reinstalled chrome but no change in statup time. so i am still at the same place with no solution to the problem. i don't really like to use firefox so are there any other suggestions to fix this problem? thanks


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Do not know why. 

Maybe Phantom010 can help out with the HijackThis and see if you can cut back on what loads up.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Click Start > Run > type *msconfig*

Select the *Startup* tab.

Uncheck the following applications:

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMJPMIG8.1] "C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002ASync] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /SYNC

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002A] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /IMEName

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SiSPower] Rundll32.exe SiSPower.dll,ModeAgent

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechQuickCamRibbon] "C:\Program Files\Logitech\Logitech WebCam Software\LWS.exe" /hide

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SSBkgdUpdate] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Scansoft Shared\SSBkgdUpdate\SSBkgdupdate.exe" -Embedding -boot

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PaperPort PTD] C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\PaperPort\pptd40nt.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IndexSearch] C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\PaperPort\IndexSearch.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SetDefPrt] C:\Program Files\Brother\Brmfl04a\BrStDvPt.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ControlCenter2.0] C:\Program Files\Brother\ControlCenter2\brctrcen.exe /autorun

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BlackBerryAutoUpdate] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Research In Motion\Auto Update\RIMAutoUpdate.exe /background

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RoxWatchTray] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatchTray9.exe"

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ISUSPM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\ISUSPM.exe" -scheduler

O4 - Global Startup: Status Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\Brother\Brmfcmon\BrMfcWnd.exe

O4 - Global Startup: Utility Tray.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\system32\sistray.exe

*Reboot the computer.*


After rebooting, when the small System Configuration Utility window appears, ignore the message. Put a check mark in that window, then click OK.


----------



## arsh93 (Jan 21, 2010)

So I tried the thing you told me to do but that still doesn't solve anything. I don't know whats wrong. I don't if this would help, but I looked at the memory usage in the task manager processes tab when the computer started. Here is what I found:

explorer.exe and svchost.exe are over 10,000K when the computer initially starts without any windows open. When I open internet the ieexplorer.exe goes over 10,000K. But here is the problem, there are 2 ieexplorer.exe when I have only opened one window. One's value is about 17,000K and the other's is about 15,000K. Now when I open chrome, 3 chrome.exe appear with different values over 10,000K.
I have to wait about 30sec-2mins to get the browsers loading and when the loading occurs wuauclt.exe and svchost.exe values go over 30,000K and my CPU makes a "loading" sound. Then the browsers work perfectly and the task manager shows 2 chrome.exe or ieexplorer.exe with different values.
Please take a look at this data and see if you can do anything.
Thanks for all your help. And should I check everything back in the System Configuration?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

> And should I check everything back in the System Configuration?


No. Unchecking those useless entries will only help speed up your boot up and your system.

Reboot your computer into *Safe Mode with Networking* and try Chrome again. Let me know if it now loads normally in that mode.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Also when was the last time you defragged the hard drive?


----------



## arsh93 (Jan 21, 2010)

Phantom010, yes chrome and internet explorer both load normally in safe mode with networking.
Hewee, I think I defragged the hard drive about a year ago. Should I try defragging?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yes defrag your drives. I would do it once a week or month and your computer will work a whole lot better.

If you got the money to buy a defrag program then one like I have is great because it works in the back ground and keeps your PC defragged so it is like a install and forget it.

I got Diskeeper 2009 Professional. Was free in contest so did not cost me. But I never have to worry. I just look at the long every now and then to see that it is working and over the pass 18 months it has done a great job and only a short time it was not working right but it was something else that was wrong and that was the newer version of Online Armor was not working right and it keep it from deragging.
http://www.diskeeper.com/products/personal/
http://www.diskeeper.com/home-use/diskeeper/compare/

Now even if you defragged that may not effect the trouble your having but it is still something you need to do.

After a year it will take a very long time to defrag so you may want to go into safe mode and do it so nothing else is running to slow it down or make it restart.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

> Phantom010, yes chrome and internet explorer both load normally in safe mode with networking.


Then, you probably have something interfering with your browsers in Normal Mode. To find out what it could be, try a *Clean Boot* procedure. Read both pages in my link.


----------



## arsh93 (Jan 21, 2010)

It worked!! The problem was roxio media manager which came with blackberry desktop software. I never even used it so I just uninstalled it. Took about 15 minutes with the Clean Boot process (thanks Phantom010). Now both internet explorer and chrome load normally. Thank you all for helping me with this problem!


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You're welcome!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Great to hear you got things fixed. 

See "The Phantom Knows"

Still you need to defrag and things will be even better.


----------

